# Auto World Venders?



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I know they are not available yet but, does anyone know which online venders will carry these?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

The only one I know of right now is 1 Stop Die Cast (click on the sponsor link at the right). I am sure there will be others. HTH


Jeff


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Happy New Year everyone!

YES!!!! *Motor City Toyz* will be and is pre-selling the FULL LINE of Round 2 (Auto World) Slot Cars, both the X-Traction and Thunderjet 500 styles. 

If you would like to pre-order the Auto World Slot Car lines, please click on the link below - which will take you directly to the Auto World Slot Car listings on our web site at www.motorcitytoyz.com 

https://securewsch01.websitecomplete.com/motorcitytoyz/shop/showDept.asp?dept=35

Tom Lowe has set the SRP pricing for all new Auto World releases and each vendor MUST hold that pricing. SRP is $14.99 per car and $179.40 per case of 12 cars.

Motor City Toyz has commited to selling the Auto World Slot Car lines and will work hard to keep its customers happy as it did when selling the Johnny Lightning Slot Car lines.

If you need more info or just have questions, please feel free to email us at sa[email protected] or [email protected] 

Thanks and have a great day!
Jeff Clemence - Owner


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Who is going to sell individual cars?
Scott?


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I thought this was AMERICA! How can you SET prices? SRP..."SUGGESTED" retail price! This is not a good thing! What happens to you if you sell for less? Will the slot police be busting your door in?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Considering price considerations...*

Shouldn't there be some pics of the _*new*_ "Thunderjets Release 1" and other _*new*_ model releases?? Seems like we should have been seeing some "test shots" or something by now. I know this new company is a different sort of animal than the former one was, but maybe a little show and tell (P.R. wise) would be a good thing. Especially so right now, if the "natives" are already beating the drums of high prices. In other words sometimes seeing how nice something is going to be can make the price point situation a non-issue. I'm just a "single-car-at-a-time" type of buyer, but I remain hopeful that the new releases will be well worth waiting for, regardless of any extra cost. I must admit though, just telling me about the price is not very appetizing. It would kinda soothe the savage bargain beasts lurking in all of us to see a pic or two of _*new* _  stuff. (Not the repaints of older bodies either). I'm _*not*_ saying give me full disclosure or I won't buy it. What I am saying is simply... throw us a bone or two fellas ! ! ! tjd


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Boy am I glad I bought a hundred or so of the JL ones when I did......


----------

